# 1" x 1/2" Aviary Wire



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone know the best place..ie the "cheapest" place to buy 1" x 1/2" x 48" rolls of Hardware cloth? My closest feedstore will sell it to me at $2.50 a foot plus tax. I would like to find 100' roll for around $200 if possible. Anyone have a good vender they can recommend?

Can a Moderator move this posting to the discussion forum? Thank you.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Ace Hardware is where I got mine. It was $28 for a 25' roll.(they had larger rolls, but that was all I needed at the time) It was 1/2" squares.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> Does anyone know the best place..ie the "cheapest" place to buy 1" x 1/2" x 48" rolls of Hardware cloth? My closest feedstore will sell it to me at $2.50 a foot plus tax. I would like to find 100' roll for around $200 if possible. Anyone have a good vender they can recommend?
> 
> Can a Moderator move this posting to the discussion forum? Thank you.


2.50 a foot is a good price for 48x100 1"x1/2". Wish I could get it here for that. Good luck on your search.


----------

